# Hilfslinienen und Rastereinstellungen im Illu CS2



## compact74 (28. Juni 2006)

Zwei gaanz nervige Angelegenehiten im Illu CS2:

1) Die Hilfslinien sind immer fixiert. Gibt es eine Einstellung, dass die Hilfslinienen nicht automatisch fixiert sind. Das nervt heftig! Wäre schön wenn es da was gibt.

2) Dokumentenrastereinstellung, die stellt sich bei mir jedesmal wieder auf 72 dpi und ich muss bei jedem neuen Dokument die Einstellungen erneut machen. Das ist auch lästig, kann man das irgednwo einstellen, dass es eine Art Grundeinstellung hat?

Na denn, besten Dnak für eure Hilfe
Heiko


----------



## Rofi (11. Juli 2006)

Zu Punkt 1)
- siehe Anhang Hilfslinien.jpg
- noch einfacher geht's mittels Rechtsklick auf eine leere Stell auf dem Formular. Dort erscheint dann ein Kontextmenü mit einigen oft gebrauchten Punkten, auch der mit den fixierten Hilfslinien.


Zu Punkt 2)
- Als Vorlage speichern - siehe Anhang SpeichernUnter.jpg
so kannst Du sie immer wieder als Vorlage laden - siehe Anhang NeuAusVorlage.jpg

Gruss..
Rofi


----------

